# Pigsear handrail



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

what the heck is a pigsear handrail?


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 1, 2010)

I think he's trying to make a silk purse.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't know that I ever heard of that kind of rail.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

well, I had never heard of it either so, we google. Not sure exactly what it is but there are a lot of picture that show a handrail like this:


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 1, 2010)

I've heard of that as a key-hole handrail but have never seen it made to hang on a wall before. If he wants to turn a corner with that it will need to transition to level first.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Keith Mathewson said:


> I've heard of that as a key-hole handrail but have never seen it made to hang on a wall before. If he wants to turn a corner with that it will need to transition to level first.


If you haven't tried to turn a corner with a rail before it is hard to imagine what Keith is saying but he is right about making a level piece in the transition.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

this is a description I found for pig's ear handrail




> Pigs Ear Handrail
> 
> For use with a staircase where a wall is on either side or where the staircase is too wide and the building regulations require an additional handrail. Fixed directly onto the wall, therefore no brackets are required.


 It seems to be a combination of the profile and the fact it is intended to be mounted directly to the wall.


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

KM is right. Transition to a level plane before and after turning the corner. That way you won't need to figure out the angles for a compound cut


----------

